# Reincarnation...What Are Your Thoughts On This?



## Dee64 (Aug 6, 2016)

Do you believe in re-incarnation?
I've always felt that i have lived before, in another life. A few things lead me to believe this. First, i have always, as long as i can remember, had a flash of myself, with 2 other women, i think we were all sisters. Anyway, i see us walking along somewhere, perhaps a busy street downtown, or something, and in New York. This is all i have of this, but as well, i would have these weird dreams when younger, of being in a huge body of black water, (obviously night-time) and calling out for help. Sometime about 10 years ago, i started searching information about the Titanic and it's fate. I had always been fascinated by it, for some strange reason. As soon as i discovered about it, the dreams stopped. Odd! And, i've always been afraid to swim, never learned. As well, i think that whatever your fear in this life, has something to do with a past life. In this life, strangely enough, i felt as though my mother and my aunt were connected to me in my past life somehow....maybe we were sisters? Well short of sounding off the wall, so to speak, this is just my opinion. But, i also feel that the folks you come in contact with and meet, were somehow connected to you in a past life. As well, i've always felt a certain "connection" to the "Victorian Era", as i am very old-fashioned and love the furniture and other things from that era..Why is it we sometimes have a faint memory of a past life, or lives, just enough to make us wonder if we lived in another era and time?
Would you have some thoughts on re-incarnation? Do you believe in it?
Dee64


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 6, 2016)

Interesting Dee, I never had any feelings or dreams like that and don't know if I believe in reincarnation.  I have listened to stories of reincarnation on the CoasttoCoast am radio talk show and I do always like to keep an open mind about these types of things.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 7, 2016)

Interesting, Dee.  I'm open to the possibility of reincarnation.  It's as plausible as a heaven and hell.  

We all get the feeling we know someone we've only just met.  Or we're especially drawn to a certain place or time period.  Could be an explanation.  My sister tells me when I was small I would say 'when I used to be a boy'.


----------



## IKE (Aug 7, 2016)

As others here probably have also, many times in my life I've experienced what is commonly referred to as 'deja vu' and although unexplainable I don't believe those instances can be attributed to reincarnation.......so I guess I'm a non believer.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 7, 2016)

IKE said:


> As others here probably have also, many times in my life I've experienced what is commonly referred to as 'deja vu' and although unexplainable I don't believe those instances can be attributed to reincarnation.......so I guess I'm a non believer.



I do believe there are some kind of vibes or energy we all experience.  Ever think about someone you haven't thought of or heard from for years, and suddenly they come to mind and then there they are!  I am a big believer in putting out positive energy instead of negative.  Pessimists seem to draw bad things to them.  When everyone told me I was dreaming to think I'd meet the right man and move overseas, I wouldn't allow their negativity to influence me.  And, voila!  Got what I wanted.


----------



## Debby (Aug 7, 2016)

I believe in reincarnation.  I've done so much reading about it and OBE's and NDE's that I think it goes without saying.  The energy that is 'us' doesn't just end, it returns home for a while and then comes back to do it all again but with a view to continued spiritual growth.

As an interesting bit of trivia, did you know that the early Christians apparently also believed in reincarnation?  

_In December, 1945, early Christian writings containing many secrets of the early Christian religion were found in upper Egypt, a location where many Christians fled during the Roman invasion of Jerusalem.  Undisturbed since their concealment almost two thousand years ago, these manuscripts of early Christian mysticism rank in importance with the Dead Sea Scrolls.  These writings affirmed the existence of the doctrine of reincarnation being taught among the early Jews and Christians.  these Christian mystics, referred to as Christian Gnostics, were ultimately destroyed by the orthodox Church for being heretics.  Their sacred writings were destroyed and hidden with the belief that they would be revealed at an appropriate time in the future.  The discover in 1945 yielded writings that included some long lost gospels, some of which were written earlier than the known gospels of Matthew, Mark, Luke and John....http://www.thetruthseeker.co.uk/?p=10036

_


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 7, 2016)

I believe there is a connection with our friends & family, past lives, learning through life experiences for spiritual growth and understanding.


----------



## Myquest55 (Aug 7, 2016)

Interesting topic for discussion but I firmly believe I have lived many lives before!  My mother even made a comment when I was born, that I looked like a little old lady   Another friend and business partner, among others, suggested that I was an "old soul."  I am drawn to the North Atlantic and am very comfortable with my Frisian/Scandinavian roots. Having visited northern Europe, I felt very at home there.  I also believe I go much farther back than that but it gets fuzzy.

One particular incident stands out - a woman sales rep walked into my office one day - 1990s - and as we started to talk, it felt like we had known each other forever!  She is still my best friend and we are working on writing a novel about our respective persona in a past life situation.  As we have discussed our project it is evident that we each know things that we shouldn't know.  We have made comments to each other that, weeks later, turn out to be true or archeologically proven.

Another, recent, incident, involved a new friend.  We made a date for lunch to discuss moving to Maine for retirement.  As we started to talk I mentioned the above project.  She stopped and looked at me, eyes wide and said, "This isn't about Maine, is it?  This is about the project!"  Turns out her family history is from the very area where our "novel" takes place.  She seemed to know all about it.  Another friend told me her children always thought she was a witch since she always seemed to be one step ahead of them!

My experience has been that mostly women seem to have this "gift" of knowing.  (I do have one male friend that seems on board with it)  One gal made the comment that everyone probably has the memories or ability to tap into this energy that binds us but not everyone takes the time to listen.


----------



## senile1 (Aug 7, 2016)

The concept of reincarnation is very interesting, and not without merit. Most religious concepts believe in reincarnation in someway  shape or form. To me, the purpose of life is to learn the meaning of life, which cannot be accomplished in a single lifespan. In order for one to fully comprehend life's meaning, one must experience every facet first hand, and reincarnation supplies the means.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 7, 2016)

I believe in it also. Close friends also call me a witch. Lol.


----------



## Debby (Aug 7, 2016)

senile1 said:


> The concept of reincarnation is very interesting, and not without merit. Most religious concepts believe in reincarnation in someway  shape or form. To me, the purpose of life is to learn the meaning of life, which cannot be accomplished in a single lifespan. In order for one to fully comprehend life's meaning, one must experience every facet first hand, and reincarnation supplies the means.




I once read that the purpose of us being here is so that the Consciousness that is behind ALL OF THIS (the universe) is for the sake of It being able to experience.  To experience Itself, to experience choice, to experience life.....simply to experience the magnitude of Itself and to know Itself in every possible way.  We are the avatars in It's own personal version of the greatest 'Sims' game that exists.  Considering that many quantum physicists are proposing the idea that our world is a hologram, not so far fetched.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 7, 2016)

There are so many things people decide to believe like religious doctrine and the occult but to me it seems to be something to alleviate the idea that 'this is all there is',  and giving a reason for all the random things that happen to us and the people we meet along the way, but being a belief system it is a construction of the mind. There's really no way to know if its true.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 7, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I believe in it also. Close friends also call me a witch. Lol.



Le Dame Blanche?


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 7, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Le Dame Blanche?


Mais Oui!


----------



## Carla (Aug 7, 2016)

I guess I am neutral on this. I believe it is possible, some things I've read were quite convincing.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 7, 2016)

Well, nobody knows for sure what happens after death.


----------



## Lon (Aug 7, 2016)

I have always liked the idea but do not believe in it.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 7, 2016)

My personal feeling is that our bodies are just temporary vessels for a something...a spirit or soul perhaps. When we die in our present form our existing body returns to the earth. But the living force as it is can return elsewhere. An excellent example is our last several ginger cats. 
Tootie was born on my chest. His mother was quite young and chose to have her kittens early one morning on top of our bed. I woke up with a wet mewing baby and his brothers and sisters too. The others found new homes but Tootie stayed close always. A master hunter and ruler of the other cats, the humans too. He passed from a viral infection at middle age.
Kashi had been a farm cat. Modest sized but a huge personality. If he was sleeping the other cats would grovel at his feet for space to join him. He only had to raise his lip and even the dogs would flee. But with his humans he was a lover. He was killed instantly by a car one night.
Levon was from a Newark shelter. We missed Kashi so much, perhaps another special tabbie cat to fill the void? Levon picked us. The first meeting he climbed up to my shoulder. He rubbed and licked my face. Other cats in the room were hissed away. Like he was saying " She's taking ME home!". I remember his first moments at our house. He pranced by the dog and older cats to sit in the food bowl. 
Somewhere his spirit lives...waiting for a kitten not yet born...and we'll meet again:love_heart::love_heart::love_heart:


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 8, 2016)

I believe ....  
There is no 'god'  
There is no Heaven or Hell
There is no afterlife and when your dead, you're dead.....

However two things intrigue me...

The possibility Inherited memory
The sense of self.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 8, 2016)

I enjoyed being Napoleon...


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 8, 2016)

I was Boudica, a tough Celtic warrioress.  There is a huge statue in my honour in London.

http://www.historic-uk.com/HistoryUK/HistoryofEngland/Boudica/

View attachment 31152


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 8, 2016)

Actually, I hope reincarnation isnt' true because I'm afraid of what I might come back as.  Although it's rare for people to 'remember' their previous life.


----------



## ossian (Aug 8, 2016)

I remember having very, very strong experiences of deja vu when I was a child. But have not really experienced those since then.

The reincarnation theory is an interesting one and I am interested in some of the theories evolving about our universe and how that could exist in conjunction with parallel timezones. Where we could exist in 'parallel' universes at different ages. I am sure that we are only scratching the surface of this stuff.

One thing I have never been able to understand is how can I experience simply my own consciousness - my own existence? That makes no sense to me at all. But then you probably have no idea what I am talking about now. :lost:


----------



## Debby (Aug 8, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Actually, I hope reincarnation isnt' true because I'm afraid of what I might come back as.  Although it's rare for people to 'remember' their previous life.




According to several writers who've written extensively about their OBE's and NDE's, and a psychologist who specializes in regressing patients back to their 'life between lives', it's all an evolutionary process as opposed to a devolutionary process.  Which simply means, you won't come back as a flea but 'you' will make the choice as to what life you will come back to for the purpose of continuing your spiritual growth or rounding out 'your' own catalogue of experiences.


----------



## Debby (Aug 8, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> I believe ....
> There is no 'god'
> There is no Heaven or Hell
> There is no afterlife and when your dead, you're dead.....
> ...




If you don't believe that we live after death in this life, who exactly are we inheriting memory from and what would be the purpose?


----------



## Myquest55 (Aug 8, 2016)

Most people will tell you that these "memories" are just imagination.  For the most part, that is probably true however, if I imagine a scene, I am usually looking down on it as a third party.  As a memory, I am usually looking out through my own eyes from my own body.  That is how I tell the difference between them. Any other thoughts?

 I have childhood memories that only I can remember (my earliest from 18 mos in a snowsuit) - corroborated by my, still living father.  There are a few that are brought on from photographs and I don't necessarily remember that scene but do remember the photo.   I also seem to have memories from other time periods and places.  

Also, most of the past lives remembered, that we hear about, seem to be larger than life characters- kings, queens, warriors.  I am pretty sure I didn't make much impact on the world but I remember glimpses.  As for Napoleon and Boudica - they were strong personalities so it would make sense that they would make themselves known again. There is energy that binds us - those of us with the positive force need to be strong!


----------



## Cookie (Aug 8, 2016)

If there is such a thing as reincarnation why don't people remember their past lives and why is it only leaders of certain religious groups and people who are writing books that seem to be the experts and claim to know all about it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 8, 2016)

Debby said:


> According to several writers who've written extensively about their OBE's and NDE's, and a psychologist who specializes in regressing patients back to their 'life between lives', it's all an evolutionary process as opposed to a devolutionary process.  Which simply means, you won't come back as a flea but 'you' will make the choice as to what life you will come back to for the purpose of continuing your spiritual growth or rounding out 'your' own catalogue of experiences.



If I can choose, I want to come back as a bird.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 8, 2016)

Perhaps some of us remember pieces of our past lives, but prefer to keep the majority of those memories private.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 8, 2016)

I don't believe in reincarnation.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 8, 2016)

Debby said:


> If you don't believe that we live after death in this life, who exactly are we inheriting memory from and what would be the purpose?



Simple, I'm thinking about the possibility that some experiences of our parents (obviously from before we were conceived), might be passed to us through their DNA.  I don't consider it necessary to have a purpose - just something that happens.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 8, 2016)

Everyone's belief is their belief. It doesn't matter if nobody else has that belief, or if everybody else has that belief. There is no real, scientific evidence of anything after death. Dead men don't talk.


----------



## Victor (Aug 8, 2016)

Theoretically, it is possible yes, but extremely unlikely. Assuming that the self is aware of itself as itself after death. You know that you are you. Many ancient philosophers believed in reincarnation, including Plato, but the idea was entrenched in his metaphysics and too complex for this forum.
Some philosophers believe that your soul particles or spirit live on--but not you as you.
 Could you come back as a horse, pig, or?
All this is pure speculation...and wishful thinking. We want it to be true so we believe.

In the novel "To Your Scattered Bodies Go", Farmer says we are all reincarnated as we were at 25 years old--totally nude with nothing else! And we are comfortable with that.  Science fiction.

I don't believe. Nonsense. Hope I am wrong.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 9, 2016)

I choose to believe in it.  Like many have said, there's no way to know this or anything for certain.  I've also had dreams that I think are past lives.  I've also felt connections to people that could have arisen in past lives.

It's highly unlikely that we are alive and sentient, but here we are.  I go with what comforts me.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 9, 2016)

Reincarnation is a principle taught my many of the world's religions.  Perhaps, when we pass into the afterlife, we might gain some insight into that theory.  Given the tens of billions of humans who have inhabited this planet over the centuries...does each possess a unique spirit...or are we just "recycled" back here until we finally get it right?


----------



## Debby (Aug 9, 2016)

Unique in the same sense that a bit of dough off the main lump is different than the next bit of dough off that same ball and the same as in part of the one and only.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 9, 2016)

At times I feel like a bit of dough.


----------



## Dee64 (Aug 9, 2016)

Thank you everyone for all your comments thus far. Very interesting thoughts on  Reincarnation


----------



## drifter (Aug 9, 2016)

If I am reincarnated from a past life it must be that our spiritual progress is slow as I haven't learned much in this present life.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 9, 2016)

drifter said:


> If I am reincarnated from a past life it must be that our spiritual progress is slow as I haven't learned much in this present life.



Or, you could have come a long way.  Maybe last life you were a banana slug.

Avid believers in reincarnation think it takes a lot of lifetimes to make progress.  Only a few make the steps quickly.  If we could clearly remember our last lives and what we went through, then the progress would be quicker.  There seems to be a glitch in the system.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 9, 2016)

Dee64 said:


> Thank you everyone for all your comments thus far. Very interesting thoughts on  Reincarnation



I think as we get closer to the end of our lives, we all think about what, if anything comes next.  The highly religious are sure they know.  The rest of us consider possibilities.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 9, 2016)

Phoenix said:


> At times I feel like a bit of dough.



I feel like that a lot first thing in the morning!


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 10, 2016)

In the morning I feel like the dough when all the yeast has been expended, and the dough has flopped over the side of the pan.  I have to reconstitute myself, give myself a pep talk and dissolve the negativity that comes from never getting enough sleep.  Otherwise, all my days I would feel wasted and unable to do much.  Peace of mind and well-being at this age are decisions we often need to make on a daily basis.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 15, 2016)

The Lord was asked if He believed in reincarnation.
 I do, He said. It explains so much.
 What does it explain, Sir? someone asked.
 On  your last Fourth of July festivities, I was invited to observe an  annual hot-dog-eating contest, the Lord said, and it was the stupidest  thing I’ve ever witnessed.​


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2016)

Let the Mystery Be
Iris Dement

Everybody's wonderin' what and where they all came from.
Everybody's worryin' 'bout where they're gonna go when the whole thing's done.
But no one knows for certain and so it's all the same to me.
I think I'll just let the mystery be.

Some say once you're gone you're gone forever, and some say you're gonna come back.
Some say you rest in the arms of the Saviour if in sinful ways you lack.
Some say that they're comin' back in a garden, bunch of carrots and little sweet peas.
I think I'll just let the mystery be.

Everybody's wonderin' what and where they all came from.
Everybody's worryin' 'bout where they're gonna go when the whole thing's done.
But no one knows for certain and so it's all the same to me.
I think I'll just let the mystery be.

Instrumental break.
Some say they're goin' to a place called Glory and I ain't saying it ain't a fact.
But I've heard that I'm on the road to purgatory and I don't like the sound of that.
Well, I believe in love and I live my life accordingly.
But I choose to let the mystery be.

Everybody's wonderin' what and where they all came from.
Everybody's worryin' 'bout where they're gonna go when the whole thing's done.
But no one knows for certain and so it's all the same to me.
I think I'll just let the mystery be.
I think I'll just let the mystery be.


----------



## deesierra (Sep 2, 2020)

A latecomer to this thread. I have to say I am inclined to believe in reincarnation. Suggested reading for those who may be interested, a short series of books written by Michael Newton PH.D. Among them Journey of Souls. Pretty compelling stuff. You can find them on Amazon.


----------



## Ferocious (Sep 2, 2020)

*Reincarnation...What Are Your Thoughts On This?*

*I'm not happy about it at all.....quack, quack, quack.  *


----------



## Keesha (Sep 2, 2020)

Absolutely believe in reincarnation. I’ve had my own proof that it exists and I’m ok with it. I just don’t try and convince others of its existence.


----------



## bingo (Sep 2, 2020)

i just don't know if it's  true or not...but I pity the person that became me


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Sep 2, 2020)

All things are possible.


----------



## Lakeland living (Sep 2, 2020)

*racial memory **noun Psychology.*
    feelings, patterns of thought, and fragments of experience that have been transmitted from generation to generation in all humans and have deeply influenced the mind and behavior.

The above is what is written about memories surviving from one generation. You can choose whatever spin to it you like.  Even to a guardian angel. My take on it is something someone , maybe your very own subconscious is communicating. I have learned through the years that paying some attention to it,  I learned a long time ago to pay attention to feelings. 
    Unfortunately there are people that fear things like this, after several incidents involving others I kept it to myself.  
    Aha...another one...   Yes I will have another cup of coffee.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 2, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reincarnation

I say the dead don't talk but this documentary says otherwise.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 2, 2020)

Dee64 said:


> Do you believe in re-incarnation?
> *I've always felt that i have lived before, in another life.* A few things lead me to believe this. First, i have always, as long as i can remember, had a flash of myself, with 2 other women, i think we were all sisters. Anyway, i see us walking along somewhere, perhaps a busy street downtown, or something, and in New York. This is all i have of this, but as well, i would have these weird dreams when younger, of being in a huge body of black water, (obviously night-time) and calling out for help. Sometime about 10 years ago, i started searching information about the Titanic and it's fate. I had always been fascinated by it, for some strange reason. As soon as i discovered about it, the dreams stopped. Odd! And, i've always been afraid to swim, never learned. As well, i think that whatever your fear in this life, has something to do with a past life. In this life, strangely enough, i felt as though my mother and my aunt were connected to me in my past life somehow....maybe we were sisters? Well short of sounding off the wall, so to speak, this is just my opinion. But, i also feel that the folks you come in contact with and meet, were somehow connected to you in a past life. As well, i've always felt a certain "connection" to the "Victorian Era", as i am very old-fashioned and love the furniture and other things from that era..Why is it we sometimes have a faint memory of a past life, or lives, just enough to make us wonder if we lived in another era and time?
> Would you have some thoughts on re-incarnation? Do you believe in it?
> Dee64


I've had the same feeling visit me (on and off) throughout the years, which of course  challenges my way of thinking related to life after death, etc.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 2, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reincarnation
> 
> I say the dead don't talk but this documentary says otherwise.


Oh, can't wait to watch this tonight!

Thanks for posting it, Fast!


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 2, 2020)

Always a pleasure AM.


----------



## asp3 (Sep 2, 2020)

Once I got some understanding of the way the brain works and how many different portions of the brain are required to do things such as seeing, hearing or speaking the idea of reincarnation didn't make sense to me.  It also made me discount the idea of ghosts and other supernatural beings.


----------



## P A Tracy (Sep 2, 2020)

Since I spent part of my childhood in a house with spirit/ghosts it feels and is very natural to be to also believe that we have many lives. Picture of the house. It was apartments you can't see the one I lived in from this angle.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 2, 2020)

It's one of those topics in the category "I don't believe in it..  but I might be wrong."


----------



## gennie (Sep 2, 2020)

I do believe and I think we must keep coming back until we get it right.  What comes after that is a bit hazy.


----------



## macgeek (Sep 2, 2020)

nope. don't believe in it. It's not what the bible teaches about death.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 2, 2020)

I  think when more than one person claims to  have been Cleopatra, maybe this is wishful thinking.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 2, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I  think when more than one person claims to  have been Cleopatra, maybe this is wishful thinking.


My 3rd mother-in-law believed she had been Nefertiti.  We each believe what we feel is right.  There is nothing wrong with that unless it is abusive to others.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 2, 2020)

If I cannot come back as a human in one of the World's Civilized countries, then I want to come back as one of my wife's dogs. I know good living when I see it: good food, warm bed, daily walks, affectionate lady, bedtime treats .... yup good living.


----------



## Aj66 (Sep 6, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> *racial memory **noun Psychology.*
> feelings, patterns of thought, and fragments of experience that have been transmitted from generation to generation in all humans and have deeply influenced the mind and behavior.
> 
> The above is what is written about memories surviving from one generation. You can choose whatever spin to it you like.  Even to a guardian angel. My take on it is something someone , maybe your very own subconscious is communicating. I have learned through the years that paying some attention to it,  I learned a long time ago to pay attention to feelings.
> ...


----------



## Aj66 (Sep 6, 2020)

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...1DC7FBE1B7A7F925E4471DC7FBE1B7A7F&FORM=VDMCNR


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 6, 2020)

I absolutely believe in it. I have several stories as to why I do but I won't cover them all in one reply, maybe 2 or 3 each time.  One of the most amazing stories of reincarnation is about this little boy who his parents figured out must've been a reincarnated navy fighter pilot who had died  6 decades before. Since he was a toddler, this little boy knew all about certain planes. He started having nightmares and told his parents he'd been in a fiery plane crash. He also knew extraordinary details about the fighter pilot's life. His fascinating story is featured here: 
https://abcnews.go.com/Primetime/story?id=132381&page=1
A had read a story about an India girl who was 12 (I think). She began telling her parents about this place she used to live except she had never left her village in India. Finally her parents took her to this place (forgot where it was) and things were pretty much as she had described them. I can no longer find that news story.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 6, 2020)

I came back as a hillbilly once, I called it "reintarnation".


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 7, 2020)

I am a proud South Australian Aboriginal Elder and we believe that we come from 
The Dreaming when we are born and we go back to The Dreaming when we die
Our Spirits stay with our biological family until another baby is born into which that spirit is received
My Full Blood Paternal Great Great Grandparents had a girl named Louisa who became my Great Grandmother
When she married my White Great Grandfather Louisa was pregnant with my Grampa
Louisa had 6 sons but no daughters and eventually died not long before I was born
I was the first girl born in our family for 50+ years and I look like her I sound like her 
and I am heavily built like her except I am White
I believe Louisa is reincarnated in me and I'm fine with that 
I have also had two 'out of body' experiences during lengthy surgeries and I can assure you
I am not a 'fruit cake'


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 7, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> I am a proud South Australian Aboriginal Elder and we believe that we come from
> The Dreaming when we are born and we go back to The Dreaming when we die
> Our Spirits stay with our biological family until another baby is born into which that spirit is received
> My Full Blood Paternal Great Great Grandparents had a girl named Louisa who became my Great Grandmother
> ...


Thank you for sharing the beliefs which have been passed down to you.  I've never learned about Australian Aboriginal beliefs.  I always find it fascinating to learn about such things.  I took a lot of cultural anthropology in college.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 7, 2020)

@peramangkelder Interesting! Your story reminds me of another example I planned to give regarding this subject. One of my great grand nieces actually scared my older brother when she was barely a toddler. He said she looked just like his mother (we have different mothers) and would look at him with a stern look his mother used to give him which freaked him out.  Not only did she freak him out, she also scared the h*ll out of the big dog next door. The dog would stand by the fence, barking and carrying on such that he'd scare the bazoobas out of anyone who walked by. When she was about 2-1/2 or 3, whenever he saw my little niece approaching the house, my sister said he would yelp, turn tail and run up his steps until she got in her house. My sister said this happened every time...but he would still be out there barking and scaring others. He did not have that reaction to anyone else in my sister's household.


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 7, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> @peramangkelder Interesting! Your story reminds me of another example I planned to give regarding this subject. One of my great grand nieces actually scared my older brother when she was barely a toddler. He said she looked just like his mother (we have different mothers) and would look at him with a stern look his mother used to give him which freaked him out.  Not only did she freak him out, she also scared the h*ll out of the big dog next door. The dog would stand by the fence, barking and carrying on such that he'd scare the bazoobas out of anyone who walked by. When she was about 2-1/2 or 3, whenever he saw my little niece approaching the house, my sister said he would yelp, turn tail and run up his steps until she got in her house. My sister said this happened every time...but he would still be out there barking and scaring others. He did not have that reaction to anyone else in my sister's household.


@OneEyedDiva that is really interesting albeit spooky but in a nice way
My Great Grandmother was born near a South Australian Government Waterhole on her Mother Catherine's Country
Louisa was born in 1865 near Sandy Creek Waterhole in Harrogate not far from where we live in the Adelaide Hills
The Government Waterholes were where the Aboriginal Mobs obtained their food rations ie. sugar, flour and salt
They also obtained tobacco and alcohol but that is another story....a sad story at times too
The first time I visited Sandy Creek Waterhole I had the distinct feeling I had been there before
It felt like I was coming home


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 7, 2020)

*Reincarnation...What Are Your Thoughts On This?*


You come from dust
You return to dust

That's why I don't dust
It could be someone I know

If someone already posted this
It was me
and now, I'm me


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 7, 2020)

I do not believe in it.  

Of course, it makes no difference whatsoever what we believe -- it's either true or not, regardless of how each of us feel about it.


----------



## LindaB (Sep 8, 2020)

Dee64 said:


> Do you believe in re-incarnation?
> I've always felt that i have lived before, in another life. A few things lead me to believe this. First, i have always, as long as i can remember, had a flash of myself, with 2 other women, i think we were all sisters. Anyway, i see us walking along somewhere, perhaps a busy street downtown, or something, and in New York. This is all i have of this, but as well, i would have these weird dreams when younger, of being in a huge body of black water, (obviously night-time) and calling out for help. Sometime about 10 years ago, i started searching information about the Titanic and it's fate. I had always been fascinated by it, for some strange reason. As soon as i discovered about it, the dreams stopped. Odd! And, i've always been afraid to swim, never learned. As well, i think that whatever your fear in this life, has something to do with a past life. In this life, strangely enough, i felt as though my mother and my aunt were connected to me in my past life somehow....maybe we were sisters? Well short of sounding off the wall, so to speak, this is just my opinion. But, i also feel that the folks you come in contact with and meet, were somehow connected to you in a past life. As well, i've always felt a certain "connection" to the "Victorian Era", as i am very old-fashioned and love the furniture and other things from that era..Why is it we sometimes have a faint memory of a past life, or lives, just enough to make us wonder if we lived in another era and time?
> Would you have some thoughts on re-incarnation? Do you believe in it?
> Dee64


I do. My grandson at around age 2 or so used to have nightmares about "his plane being shot down." He used words that he had no way of knowing at his age like "cockpit" and "eject." He was never allowed to watch anything on tv but cartoons and there was no Internet. One time my daughter called me and said that he got up that morning and asked for a poached egg. She was taken aback because she had never made him a poached egg in his 2 year old life. He said, "It's easy. Just make it in one of those little round things in a pan of water." She told me, "Mom, I don't even own an egg poacher!"
As much as I believe reincarnation is real, I truly hope it's  not. I really don't want to be reborn into this world like it is now.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 8, 2020)

LindaB said:


> I do. My grandson at around age 2 or so used to have nightmares about "his plane being shot down." He used words that he had no way of knowing at his age like "cockpit" and "eject." He was never allowed to watch anything on tv but cartoons and there was no Internet. One time my daughter called me and said that he got up that morning and asked for a poached egg. She was taken aback because she had never made him a poached egg in his 2 year old life. He said, "It's easy. Just make it in one of those little round things in a pan of water." She told me, "Mom, I don't even own an egg poacher!"
> As much as I believe reincarnation is real, I truly hope it's  not. I really don't want to be reborn into this world like it is now.


My mother was in boarding school in the 40's during the war and she was engaged.  She woke up one night screaming that he had been  "shot down"...he was a pilot.  Not long after, she received the dreaded telegram saying his plane had been shot down (over Germany I think).  

Fast forward to 20 years later, she was married to my dad and my "little" brother was building model planes and rigging them to get set on fire and shot down with a firecracker inside to facilitate the explosion.  I later found a letter he had written to the German government to ask if anyone by his name had flown a plane in WW2.

I believe he came back right away to try to get close to my mother once again!


----------



## chameleonic (Sep 8, 2020)

The concept of reincarnation raises a lot of questions for me. Based on the number of people living today, the only way reincarnation seems viable is if we had reincarnated into other animals. Modern humans have been around for about 200,000 years. For 190,000 of those years we simply hunted and gathered, which means that if we were reincarnating we must have had a lot of lives where we did pretty much the same thing. For those who see reincarnation as an opportunity for new learning experiences, I don't see a lot of new learning taking place in the same environment. And what about our hominin ancestors? Did they reincarnate as well? If so, we can then add another few million years of hunting and gathering to the mix. When you've had hundreds or thousands of very similar lives hunting and gathering, I would think deja vu would make dealing with reality a real challenge .


----------



## WaskaleeWabbit (Sep 11, 2020)

There is an old book called 'Children who Remember Previous Lives' by a professor Ian Stevenson, who only took instances of children under the age of 6. This is an academic research book used in Universities. There are many instances where very very young children would recall places, people and things that could never have known about before. One instance a 5 year old says where he worked before and what he did as a job and gets into a car and has the author drive to the location, confirm everything the kids says. Usually what happens is after a short period of time the kid never remembers it again. They don't take older children into consideration as media/tv etc can influence the past life story.... another story a young girl died in the country side, she said she spent many years next to a tree and one day she followed a pregnant woman home on a bus and she was born into that family, once again the child was under 6 when she told the story, and the story was confirmed by historical events.
It's a good read, thought provoking at the least. but really anybody over a certain age with media exposure cannot be verified or trusted beyond doubt. Hey... i'm just telling you about the book, read it and take from it what you will. 

https://www.amazon.com/Children-Remember-Previous-Lives-Reincarnation/dp/0786409134


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 11, 2020)

It is the only paranormal thing I do not believe in, not saying I am in on 100% of the others. That being said if reincarnation does exist it most likely is not good. I say that only because of the poltergeist and haunting documentaries I have seen. I am not 100% convinced of anything but because no one can explain them I keep an open mind. The "spirits" that are in question do not appear to be happy to say the least. The only thing I can accept about the paranormal is it is a crossover of several dimensions in time that do exist and have existed everywhere in the universe since the incredible amount of energy from the Big Bang. Science accepts the possibility of multi universes  and time travel so anything is possible.
Google *Ed and Lorraine Warren* the two people that were the actual people in the movie The Conjuring" She was especially gifted in extra sensory abilities.


----------



## WaskaleeWabbit (Sep 11, 2020)

Raja Yoga, some believe is a cult, is the study of Hinduism and mankind and strongly, very strongly believes in the philosophy of Karma. Hinduism is thousands of years older than Christianity which comes from symbolism. But, fellow haters the message is 'do unto others as you would want for yourself'

When man first appeared on earth it was the golden age, people were free of negative Karma. As time grew and people did things that hurt others or polluted the earth Negative Karma grew. You never knew when bad Karma would happen to even things out, it may be in life or it may be as you die/ bad death experience while you transformed back into the ether to await your next reincarnation. 
Reincarnation wait times as they state are normaly 700 years. People can NEVER be re-incarnated into animals, birds, etc. the vessel that is human can only contain a human soul. 

Silver age, Bronze Age, and our current Iron age are inescapable from negative karma no matter how hard we try. a newborn with a disposable diaper generates negative karma in their eyes. so good luck with trying to escape negative karma in this day and age.

there are souls that get reincarnated over and over again and there are souls who only have one shot.

But they believe there is a confluence point where all the souls are taken back and the process begins again. Life starts back at the golden age.

What you did in life when you were alive will happen again exactly as it did before.... kinda fatalistic LOL.

but of course nobody remembers anything.

One of their other beliefs are that if you are born into privilege and in life you are a jerk you may be reincarnated into the slums of poverty to pay for your previous life Karma. Hey,! I'm just stating what i read. Do your own reading ... just interesting stuff that others on this planet may use as their life philosophy.


----------



## WaskaleeWabbit (Sep 11, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> It is the only paranormal thing I do not believe in, not saying I am in on 100% of the others. That being said if reincarnation does exist it most likely is not good. I say that only because of the poltergeist and haunting documentaries I have seen. I am not 100% convinced of anything but because no one can explain them I keep an open mind. The "spirits" that are in question do not appear to be happy to say the least. The only thing I can accept about the paranormal is it is a crossover of several dimensions in time that do exist and have existed everywhere in the universe since the incredible amount of energy from the Big Bang. Science accepts the possibility of multi universes  and time travel so anything is possible.
> Google *Ed and Lorraine Warren* the two people that were the actual people in the movie The Conjuring" She was especially gifted in extra sensory abilities.


Not the same thing at all.

There are zero documented stories of children who remember previous lives where they said they were poltergeist terrorizors of the living and  one day they became reincarnated. Although that may be a real phenomenon it is not the same topic.


----------



## chameleonic (Sep 11, 2020)

I wonder if there could be an alternative explanation for the memories some children have of other lives. Is it not equally plausible that young children somehow tap into these old memories without actually living in the past? I read/heard one story of a child who got a sense of who this person was from the past life and said he felt it wasn't him. The person whom he had memories of wasn't anything like him.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 11, 2020)

If energy cannot be destroyed, what happens to the energy that the brain of billions their brains have produced?  It cannot be destroyed, so where is it?

The brains energy is infinitesimal, but multiply that billions and billions of times.
How many stray thoughts are traveling around our world from those that came before?

My opinion is since these ‘messages’ never disappear they enter living human beings; this is what is termed Racial Memory.


----------



## chameleonic (Sep 12, 2020)

jerry old said:


> If energy cannot be destroyed, what happens to the energy that the brain of billions their brains have produced?  It cannot be destroyed, so where is it?
> 
> The brains energy is infinitesimal, but multiply that billions and billions of times.
> How many stray thoughts are traveling around our world from those that came before?
> ...


jerry old, I had not previously heard of racial memory but apparently it was a concept which Freud and Jung embraced. The idea that human cognitive thoughts, emotions, and experiences are transferred between generations seems to answer the question I had regarding an alternative concept to reincarnation via a transfer of data/memories. As far as what happens to energy, it can dissipate into the atmosphere in the form of heat just as the burning trees in the Western wildfires are doing.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Sep 12, 2020)

Total and utter BS, but if it makes you feel good, believe.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Sep 12, 2020)

I feel the same way about astrology, witchcraft, ESP, telekinesis, pretty much everything.  I do believe in God but only in a very abstract sort of way.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 12, 2020)

I don't believe in reincarnation ,and I hope it isn't true. I would never want to live again without my present loved ones with me.I do believe in heaven and that we will be reunited with our loved ones. On the other hand my older sister always saw a sailor in our house. She was the only one that saw him. My Mom felt that the sailor was my sister in a previous life. I do believe our loved ones can communicate with us in dreams from heaven.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 12, 2020)

Many pet theories are listed, but we all die.
The question remains what then?
I believe in God and an afterlife-that is my what then.
Many believe differently, some believe in nothing.

The post on this thread  list a log of peculiar events that we cannot explain; they do make us wonder.


----------



## WaskaleeWabbit (Sep 12, 2020)

WaskaleeWabbit said:


> Not the same thing at all.
> 
> There are zero documented stories of children who remember previous lives where they said they were poltergeist terrorizors of the living and  one day they became reincarnated. Although that may be a real phenomenon it is not the same topic.


Ed and Lorraine never ever ever did any research on reincarnation, they documented phenomena that was unexplained. They never interviewed children at a young age that remembered being a fighter pilot or a factory worker, etc.

for the sake of keeping on topic of reincarnation; haunting, haunted houses, poltergeists, apparitions, and other similar paranormal events are 100% completely not relevant although they may be true


chameleonic said:


> I wonder if there could be an alternative explanation for the memories some children have of other lives. Is it not equally plausible that young children somehow tap into these old memories without actually living in the past? I read/heard one story of a child who got a sense of who this person was from the past life and said he felt it wasn't him. The person whom he had memories of wasn't anything like him.


the studies were on children who remembered previous lives, maybe they remembered being a fighter pilot? All these investigations are started by the parents because their children keep repeating stories and events that they could not have invented, kids under 6 are not readers of history, nor do they have vocabulary. parents who made the calls to find out the truth would be at their wits end.  a child that doesn;t stop talking about what they "remember".  The researchers would just document and look into facts, people, places and truth behind the utterings. Many cases probably didn't pan out, and as time goes by the children forget these 'old' memories. A child that remembers being a fighter pilot would be harder to confirm stories than a child that remembers being a worker at a particular location. i believe the book has only 2 solid cases where all the dots match up, all the other cases are plausible but with a good degree of doubt.

it's just food for thought. believe or not, or maybe not even believe but have some kind of general interest.  As I've stated before these studies were done 30 years ago and published. There may be more s


jerry old said:


> Many pet theories are listed, but we all die.
> The question remains what then?
> I believe in God and an afterlife-that is my what then.
> Many believe differently, some believe in nothing.
> ...


EXACTLY !!!! it is certainly fun to entertain and mildly explore possibilities. I don't 'believe' that reincarnation is true or 100% fact. I read a book that documented a few stories that were compelling. i actually took a university philosophy class in 'the occult and paranormal'. All based on academic research. These stories or even the fact that it may be true, don't help me pay my bills, don't help in any other way. But people are curious and creative and philosophical. I don't think about at all anymore, and if i did happen and my soul was reincarnated the new vessel my soul inhabits wouldn't remember jack squat. 

LOL sad but apparently true.

YOU'RE ALL FULL OF CRAP!!!! LOL. is quite an argument to shut up and tow the line and realize life is a shit sandwich - all about work, paying bills, and then maybe enjoying a few years of gardening and golf before the grim reaper swings his scythe. ... Monty Python "how did i go?" - answer "the salmon mousse" !


----------



## Nathan (Sep 12, 2020)

> Reincarnation...What Are Your Thoughts On This?


I believe in reincarnation, this thread started over 4 years ago, and spontaneously came back...from the dead.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 13, 2020)

Yes, I was a sex symbol in my last life!
hahahahaha!
or my next life!
Seriously though!  I don't believe it, I KNOW IT!


----------



## tbeltrans (Sep 13, 2020)

My concern regarding reincarnation is that I would come back as a fire hydrant in a neighborhood full of dogs.  

Who am I to state definitively those things which I simply can't truly know?

Reincarnation
What happens after we die
Whether there is intelligent life elsewhere in the universe
Who or what God is (though I choose to believe we are not simply a "happy accident")
The truth (or lack thereof) of all the religious dogma people choose to believe in
.
.
.

The single thread that I see running through all of it is human beings can't seem to accept an informational vacuum.  I saw this when I tried living in a small town after I got out of the Army.  If I didn't answer people's questions about me, they made stuff up!  It was a real eye-opener that helped give me perspective on all these universal questions.  I can't say that any of the explanations folks come up with are all false, but also I can't say that they are true.  We simply can't know these things and I am comfortable admitting that.

Where I think we get into trouble discussing some of these things is when we confuse beliefs we have chosen and hard facts.  If we could keep these clearly separate in our minds, I think discussions about religion and such would no longer be "taboo" subjects to avoid a fight.

I can state that I prefer to keep an open mind on these and many other things us humans naturally wonder about, and am willing to change my views as verifiable facts are presented.  The philosophic/belief aspects I find interesting discussion as long as it is not demanded that I believe the same things without sufficient solid proof.

Tony


----------



## Sunny (Sep 14, 2020)

I think it's complete and utter nonsense. All it demonstrates is our desire never to "depart."


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 10, 2020)

Liberty said:


> My mother was in boarding school in the 40's during the war and she was engaged.  She woke up one night screaming that he had been  "shot down"...he was a pilot.  Not long after, she received the dreaded telegram saying his plane had been shot down (over Germany I think).
> 
> Fast forward to 20 years later, she was married to my dad and my "little" brother was building model planes and rigging them to get set on fire and shot down with a firecracker inside to facilitate the explosion.  I later found a letter he had written to the German government to ask if anyone by his name had flown a plane in WW2.
> 
> I believe he came back right away to try to get close to my mother once again!


Your story reminds me of the example I posted a couple of months ago.  I don't know if you saw it so here it is:
https://abcnews.go.com/Primetime/story?id=132381&page=1


----------



## Judycat (Dec 10, 2020)

In a way I hope not. I don't want to come back here again.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 10, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Your story reminds me of the example I posted a couple of months ago.  I don't know if you saw it so here it is:
> https://abcnews.go.com/Primetime/story?id=132381&page=1


Yes, you are so right...this story does so remind me of my brother.   So much knowledge we have stored upstairs in our Akasha records.  Glad that so many of us are now remembering in our own unique ways. Sometimes even our choice of clothing or furniture, likes and dislikes can indicate various past experiences, especially if we may be overly fond of them or have a strong aversion to them.  We have had many many adventurous experiences.  So good to meet and hear from others that dovetail with your own.  Life is good.  Thanks for the article OneEyedDiva...really appreciate it.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 10, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> My concern regarding reincarnation is that I would come back as a fire hydrant in a neighborhood full of dogs.
> 
> Who am I to state definitively those things which I simply can't truly know?
> 
> ...



OMG That is too funny tbeltrans. Best post in this thread. I once debated someone when I was younger and I told him I was born what I was meant to be and didn't mind coming back as I am now. He shook his head and said you have no aspirations to improve your lot in your second life then told me his dream was to come back a wealthy man then said what do you think about that fool? I just smiled and said you are the small minded fool because if you came back a wealthy man I can come back a powerful man. His rather puzzled look was proof that he didn't understand that a wealthy man can have no power but a powerful man doesn't need wealth.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 10, 2020)

Ahhhh, but what is power, really?


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 10, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> OMG That is too funny tbeltrans. Best post in this thread. I once debated someone when I was younger and I told him I was born what I was meant to be and didn't mind coming back as I am now. He shook his head and said you have no aspirations to improve your lot in your second life then told me his dream was to come back a wealthy man then said what do you think about that fool? I just smiled and said you are the small minded fool because if you came back a wealthy man I can come back a powerful man. His rather puzzled look was proof that he didn't understand that a wealthy man can have no power but a powerful man doesn't need wealth.


Now that is an interesting conversational path...wealth vs power.  If a wealthy person knows just how to use his or her wealth, s/he can hire the power, whether muscle or brains.  But, then, a powerful person can take wealth away from the person who doesn't know how to use it to protect shat s/he has.

There was a bit of a fad for a while, back in the 1970s, as I recall, when reincarnation was the "in" thing, and people were getting hypnotized for past life regression.  It always struck me as funny that these folks ALWAYS seemed to be a big deal in a former life (i.e. royalty, famous, etc.), but were just average folks in their current lives.

Tony


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 10, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> Now that is an interesting conversational path...wealth vs power.  If a wealthy person knows just how to use his or her wealth, s/he can hire the power, whether muscle or brains.  But, then, a powerful person can take wealth away from the person who doesn't know how to use it to protect shat s/he has.
> 
> There was a bit of a fad for a while, back in the 1970s, as I recall, when reincarnation was the "in" thing, and people were getting hypnotized for past life regression.  It always struck me as funny that these folks ALWAYS seemed to be a big deal in a former life (i.e. royalty, famous, etc.), but were just average folks in their current lives.
> 
> Tony



For sure. It might be compensating for what they perceive as their current state of inadequacy.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 10, 2020)

Shalimar said:


> Ahhhh, but what is power, really?



I have no idea. I never possessed tangible power but I always possessed the power of positive thinking but I would trade that for the power to sleep standing up.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Dec 10, 2020)

I can't remember yesterday much less former lives


----------



## Mr. Ed (Dec 10, 2020)

I know what I know and what I don't hopefully I'll understand, until that time I know what I know. unless it is all an illusion, then I'm too sure.


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 10, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> For sure. It might be compensating for what they perceive as their current state of inadequacy.


Yes!  That is my (implied) guess too.

Tony


----------



## Repondering (Dec 10, 2020)

I too know that we're reborn over and over again.  I hope that I live with enough meaning and merit that I can exit this world without too much regret or fear and go to the next life with curiosity and some enthusiasm.


----------

